# VNC Mac to PC question



## fallontucker (Oct 24, 2009)

I set up my Macbook Pro (OSX) using the remote desktop connection to hook up to my PC (XP) at the office, and everything worked fine while I was at the office figuring everything out, but now that I'm at home, its not connecting. I logged off the PC when i left work, but it should still work right? The PC at the office wasnt turned off or anything when I left, so i'm confused as to why its not connecting now. Any suggestions?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2009)

Perhaps it's not working because you're on a different network at home than you are at work.

Is the computer at work an "outward facing" computer, meaning is there a way to access it from outside your work's network over the internet?  What does the network at your work look like and how is it configured?

What is the IP address of the computer at work to which you wish to connect?


----------



## fallontucker (Oct 24, 2009)

that would make sense that its on a different network...
this is the first time i've ever tried doing this so bear with me here lol
i know for a fact that other people at the office can connect to the network from their homes, i obviously just don't know how to configure it that way. 
what do i do now? i really don't have any clue how it is 'set up' or configured at work. :/


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 25, 2009)

In this kind of situation, it may be impossible for us to help you just quite yet.  There are hundreds of ways a business network can be set up, and a hundred more ways they could be allowing remote access.  The best thing to do at this point is to get with your technology person (MIS Manager, IT Manager, CTO, etc.) and explain what you want to do.  They will most definitely be able to point you in the right direction.  Once we get the information about your network and how it's set up, we can troubleshoot with you until we get it working for you.

One thing may be to ask a co-worker how they're doing it.  Perhaps they're using a "VPN connection," which would allow you to access your work network from home.  Or, perhaps they have individual "port forwarding" set up for each machine for VNC access.

At this point in time, though, I think your best source of information is from the tech person at work (or whomever manages your network and computers).  Otherwise, we'd simply be grasping at straws here, since we know nothing of the network setup.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 25, 2009)

fallontucker said:


> I set up my Macbook Pro (OSX) using the remote desktop connection to hook up to my PC (XP) at the office, and everything worked fine while I was at the office figuring everything out, but now that I'm at home, its not connecting. I logged off the PC when i left work, but it should still work right? The PC at the office wasnt turned off or anything when I left, so i'm confused as to why its not connecting now. Any suggestions?



i bet your company use a firewall (they should if they are worth the salt that makes hem supposed techs). So you will have to see if the company firewall allows VPNs and such from outside their network. So you have some leg work to do.


----------

